# What the deuce?



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Got called out to Arby's today for a drain and to give a quote on replacing 4 sink Waste and the plumbing underneath. While the drain cleared after removing the rubber hose, there are a few lingering issues with this job. 

In the first photo you'll see the rubber hose. In the second the basic layout of the sink. Tell me what is wrong with the plumbing. 

Also, since I don't buy much in the way of commercial products, how can Wolverine have sink wastes for less than half of my supplier. Granted the supplier doesn't offer much by way of commercial and is probably special ordering but. What should a replacement waste cost? 










I assume this was attached to the 2" pvc at one point, but feel in the drain and no one bother to retrieve it. 










Have at this one, I need to quote a replacement and rework. Someone missed the mark.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

There should be an air gap between the pipe and the waste receptor right?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Got it.. So the hose was in the bottom of the fernco? 

Geez. I'd bet a residential plumber did that:whistling2:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I would do three rotary drains three fip three tees one clean out on right side one nity


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Cut the pipe going into drain at 45 do it didn't splash all over the pace


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Oops for tees ex out ninety


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

By looking at the pic and going by our code you will be too long before needing a trap. They say stuff will grow and contaminate the sinks. I forget the length. Many will not allow san. tees on their backs anymore in this application either.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

The whole thing needs to be brought up to code. Health and plumbing. Sell them a new floor sink and proper piping. Profit.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

And by brought up to code, I mean adding a grease interceptor.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Relic said:


> And by brought up to code, I mean adding a grease interceptor.


It has a grease trap outside the building that it feeds into. To my knowledge that is code here in Indiana, but my commercial knowledge is thin.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Each compartment should drain separately. You can not combine them. Also there needs to be a proper FS with proper air gap. The FS must be raised off the floor as well as to prevent standing water drainage into it. This is the code in my area anyway.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Thati know of here in Texas not code yet


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Relic said:


> Each compartment should drain separately. You can not combine them. Also there needs to be a proper FS with proper air gap. The FS must be raised off the floor as well as to prevent standing water drainage into it. This is the code in my area anyway.


As for the drain each compartment separately it depends on what state you are in. A floor sink would be nice tho. I can get twist lever drains for around 35 dollars here.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

That floor receptor looks like a floor drain to me. And, isn't that a cap on the floor drain's trap primer line below the sink?
The issues here are multiple and specific to your code. What would be appropriate in my area might not fly in yours.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

justme said:


> As for the drain each compartment separately it depends on what state you are in. A floor sink would be nice tho. I can get twist lever drains for around 35 dollars here.


Brand?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

gettinit said:


> brand?


t & s


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

justme said:


> t & s


Get the  out of here?! Really? Where at? My guy sell the cheap lever crap for about double.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

T&S can be had all day long here for $37. On the net as well.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Get the  out of here?! Really? Where at? My guy sell the cheap lever crap for about double.


1st you have to understand we literally install 1000's of these a year, not including all the other T&S brass parts we use . Here is a website you can get them for alot cheaper than what you are right now.http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/t-s-brass/b-3952/p2763.aspx


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been looking at some of the wolverine brass stuff and they have pretty competitive pricing on just about everything. I just don't like the fact you have to order everything,no place to just go and pick it up.


----------



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

Sometimes grease traps are in the floor...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

justme said:


> I have been looking at some of the wolverine brass stuff and they have pretty competitive pricing on just about everything. I just don't like the fact you have to order everything,no place to just go and pick it up.



Since I can't get my hands on these things easily it doesn't really matter to me. If I search enough I might find some if I wanted to drive an hour to get them. 

You have to plans things out when you live in my area. Most basic things are readily available, but don't plan on getting any commercial stuff without waiting or driving.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Why is a pot scrub/wash sink indirect wasted to begin with? There's no reason to pipe it that way. Only food prep sinks need an indirect waste. Second, only the first two compartments need to drain into a grease interceptor. The soak and scrub. The wash and rinse can be tied into sanitary. And third here you can only tie two compartments together.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Why is a pot scrub/wash sink indirect wasted to begin with? There's no reason to pipe it that way. Only food prep sinks need an indirect waste. Second, only the first two compartments need to drain into a grease interceptor. The soak and scrub. The wash and rinse can be tied into sanitary. And third here you can only tie two compartments together.


It's a 4 comp sink in the kitchen of a restaurant. You can call it a dog washing station too, but it doesn't change a thing. Requires indirect waste connections.

At least one of those comps need to be tied into the GI (the washing comp), I've never roughed one in an provided multiple connections. Just put a FS in the floor and pipe that to the GI.

Not sure what state this sink is in, but the NSPC requires all to be piped separate.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I can't help but hear Stewie when I read the title.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> By looking at the pic and going by our code you will be too long before needing a trap. They say stuff will grow and contaminate the sinks. I forget the length. Many will not allow san. tees on their backs anymore in this application either.


Yes. That's rite. 30" or less of developed pipe can go without a trap. More then [email protected] needs a trap The hub drain should have been in the middle if the sinks. Then two tie together and dump in a bell reducer on the hub drain the other two do the same. With airgap now your less then 30". I think San tees are ok here but def have clean outs on the ends of the runs. All of the compartments need to be indirect waste by code. Don't want waste water in the dish compartments or the food prep ones.

I think it's 30". Code books at work


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Got it.. So the hose was in the bottom of the fernco?
> 
> Geez. I'd bet a residential plumber did that:whistling2:


I wouldn't of done it that way and I'm a residential plumber I also learned from the one commercial job to cut it at a 45 degree angle


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Use no hubs to connect to the lift and waste that way when if one drain fails, you're not dropping the entire drain. Use silicone to connect to the sinks instead of putty.

After you cut the discharge to a 45 degree, bevel the inside edge with a file.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Sell them one of these.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

*802.2 Installation. 

*All indirect waste piping shall discharge through an _air gap _or _air break _into a waste receptor or standpipe. Waste receptors and standpipes shall be trapped and vented and shall connect to the building drainage system. All indirect waste piping that exceeds 2 feet (610 mm) in _developed length _measured horizontally, or 4 feet (1219 mm) in total _developed length_, shall be trapped.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Optimus Primer said:


> 802.2 Installation.
> 
> All indirect waste piping shall discharge through an air gap or air break into a waste receptor or standpipe. Waste receptors and standpipes shall be trapped and vented and shall connect to the building drainage system. All indirect waste piping that exceeds 2 feet (610 mm) in developed length measured horizontally, or 4 feet (1219 mm) in total developed length, shall be trapped.


IPC or UPC ??


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

tx mech plumber said:


> ipc or upc ??


ipc


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Not to be confused with.

*1002.1 Fixture traps. 

*Each plumbing fixture shall be separately trapped by a liquid-seal trap, except as otherwise permitted by this code. The vertical distance from the fixture outlet to the trap weir shall not exceed 24 inches (610 mm), and the horizontal distance shall not exceed 30 inches (610 mm) measured from the centerline of the fixture outlet to the centerline of the inlet of the trap. The height of a clothes washer standpipe above a trap shall conform to Section 802.4. A fixture shall not be double trapped.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Optimus Primer said:


> *802.2 Installation.
> 
> *All indirect waste piping shall discharge through an _air gap _or _air break _into a waste receptor or standpipe. Waste receptors and standpipes shall be trapped and vented and shall connect to the building drainage system. All indirect waste piping that exceeds 2 feet (610 mm) in _developed length _measured horizontally, or 4 feet (1219 mm) in total _developed length_, shall be trapped.


That is word for word out of the 2012 NC book which is the 2009 IPC with NC amendments. Same section and paragraph.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Relic said:


> It's a 4 comp sink in the kitchen of a restaurant. You can call it a dog washing station too, but it doesn't change a thing. Requires indirect waste connections.
> 
> At least one of those comps need to be tied into the GI (the washing comp), I've never roughed one in an provided multiple connections. Just put a FS in the floor and pipe that to the GI.
> 
> Not sure what state this sink is in, but the NSPC requires all to be piped separate.


Not here it doesn't. A 4 compartment sink is NOT required to be indirect waste here. Just any sink where FOOD will be stored to thawed. This doesn't apply to a wash sink.


----------

